# What's the difference between the 92FS and 90-TWO



## Shinken (Feb 10, 2008)

Well the title says it all... just wondering what that main difference between the Beretta 92FS and 90-TWO are (besides design) 

CC


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Not much from what I see.

90two has a light rail and the front sight is removable. The grip is different and the trigger guard is rounded and lost the serrations on the front.

BTW, when you say "besides design" I assume you are referring to the looks. From an engineering standpoint I believe thay function pretty much the same way as the parts look the same. I haven't seen the gun in person.


----------

